# Portugal wild camp spots



## Geriatricbackpacker (Aug 21, 2012)

As it's getting to be that time of year when we all start getting itchy wheels I thought I would post some of the wildcamp locations we used last year with a little information about each. Hope it's of some help.

Carrapateira N37*11,561 W8*54,172 
Large parking area/flat overlooking small estuary and beach (beach only accessible over headland. Other motorhomes using area.

Carvalhal N37*30.032 W8*47,436
Small parking area/flat adjacent to unspoilt sandy beach/cove. Beautiful rock formation on beach. Café near to car park. 1 other motorhome using area.

Almograve N37*38,887 W8*48,308
Clifftop parking/flat overlooks beaches and dunes. Steps down to beach with a natural spring next to steps. The water from the spring harvested by the locals. We used it for showers not drinking. No other Motorhomes for first day then 4 on following day.


Furnas N37*43,155 W8*46,958
Hard standing surface next to Inlet, facing over water towards Vila Nova De Milfontes. Nearby restaurant and sandy beach. Well used by motorhomes.

Porto Covo N37*52,191 W8*47,592
Clifftop parking on hard sandy surface. Overlooking sandy coves accessible via steps. Nearby Aire in Porto Covo with free services/parking if needed. Small supermarket/WiFi at tourist office in Porto Covo. Well used by motorhomes but plenty of space.


Santa Cruz N39*08,541 W9*22.554
Carpark/slopes. Views over headland of beach. Busy resort town easy walking distance. The parking spot we used is on the zig zag beach access road where there is flat parking on the first bend and big enough for two vans. A good place to wait if there are cars parked here is the car park on the cliff ( N39*08,422 W9*22.677) it's free and all the beach visitors leave early evening. This is a beach access road with flat parking on the bend next to bins. Uninterrupted views of beach and sea. Only space for 2 vans.

Peniche N39*21,534 W9*22.664
Large area of waste ground close to harbour and old town. Parking next to canal overlooking the walls of the old town. Easy walk to town (instantly forgettable) Castle next to sea can be viewed from outside. Busy area for motorhomes.

Nazare N39*35,796 W9*04.171
Carpark/flat . There is a tolerated Aire with parking for 20 motorhomes next to tourist information (with free WiFi that can be accessed from carpark). Parking on opposite side of the road is also tolerated in coach carpark. No views but easy walking to beach/funicular /indoor farmers market and very large outdoor (general) market on Fridays. Very busy seaside resort . Supermarkets on outskirt of town.

Pedrogao N39*55,005 W8*57,282
Carpark area/flat overlooking inlet and beach. Close to edge of small seaside town. Few motorhomes (good lunch stop)

Praia Osso De Baleia N40*00,096 W8*54,542
Carpark/flat. Area has picnic tables, toilet block/ fresh water. Area is a large picnic area a short walk from un-commercial beach. No other vehicles on site…bliss!

Happy travels 

Terry


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

We are between Tarifa and Cadiz, slowly heading to Portugal . These will be a great help. Thank you
Tamsin


----------



## tams (Apr 16, 2014)

*Manta Rota Aire closed*

On Saturday night we stayed at Manta Rota Aire (Vicarious book no. 79) . We were told by the car park attendant that this was the last night for 'vans. Cars only until 16th September.
Tamsin


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

A few more for the list from our trip last year...

Almeida. N40.72768 W6.90447

Great little free aire in spectaculr location just outside the town walls.

Free electric and facs in toilet block.

Close to Spanish border.



Guarda, N40.54925 W7.24168

Huge carpark with free service point opposite.

Close to the town.



Sao Pedro Do Sol, N40.74039 W8.08685

Free aire in layby just a few minutes from this lovely spa resort.

A bit noisy as main road nearby but quietens down at night.



Costa Nova, N40.61430 W8.75189

Free motorhome parking area set back from the dunes and beach.

Very popular so arrive early.

Toilet block opposite with outside showere, also possible to empty grey & toilet waste.



Costa De Lavos, N40.08795 W8.87480

Fantastic free aire close to a lovely beach.

Good servicepoint and free showers.



Pedrogao, N39.91680 W8.95371

Parking overnight tolerated on the outskirts of the town by the dunes.

Toilet block nearby for water and poss toilet waste.

A trip down to the beach when the boats land their catch is a must see.



Navares, N39.58929 W9.07463

Parking tolerated overnight at the port, 5 mins walk from the centre., height barriers but 1 removed for motorhoeme access when we visited.

Very touristy and busy seaside resort.



Foz Do Arelho, N39.42776 W9.21946

Slightly ramshackle but charming little aire by the beach.

€4.50 p/n reductions for long stays, money collected each evening.

Large service point.



Obidos, N39.35632 W9.15665

About 15 places, situated next the the arches on outskirts of this beautiful town.

Free daytime parking, €6 overnight inc use of servicepoint.



Consolacao, 2 overnight parking areas,

In town with beach adjacent, small toilet block nearby, water possible N39.32567 W9.35704

On the cliffs above the town overlooking the sea, can get a bit breezy N39.32153 W9.35748



Praia De Sao Lourenco, N39.01106 W9.42139

Rough surfaced area at side of main carpark in cove overlooking wild beach, no facs.

Used a lot by surfers in their VW's great spot and beautiful sandy beach.



SantaSusanna, N38.91832 W9.38311

Free servicepoint and large overnight parking area in small village near Ericeira.

Not very picturesque but handy place to dump waste if you're wildcamping along the coast.



Coruche, N38.96141 W8.51882

Free aire in large fenced carpark on outskirts of town.

Don't park overnight near to the servicepoint as fishermen arrive very early most mornings to use it to gut their catch and rinse down their vans, noisy and smelly!



Barragem D'Alqueva/Monsaraz, N38.42735 W7.38360

Great little spot overlooking the Lake and with spectacular views of Monsaraz above.



Monsaraz, N38.44261 W7.38062

Motorhome specific parking just outside this beautiful and dramatic situated hilltop town.

Spectacular views over the Barragem below, no facs. Very popular, arrive early.

Service point available at nearby Teheiro N38.45325 W7.38123 but complicated payment method by phone and id req'd as key deposit.



Barragem Pego Do Altar, N38.42068 W8.39084

Great wildcamp spot at the edge of the Barragem.

Toilet block short walk to top of hill with free showers, water tap and toilet empty possible.



Barragem D'Algueva, N38.20166 W7.48756

Overnight parking at side of Water Taxi car park. Several parking possibilities here, no facs.



Estrela, N3826612 W7.38891

Small overnight parking area at side of sleepy little village overlooking lake. No Facs

Very quiet at night, nice views over lake.



Redondo N38.64531 W7.54225

Good free servicepoint but overnight parking area a bit grim, in industrial estate.

Town 5 mins walk.



Terrugem N38.84574 W7.34866

Free servicepoint, excellent little market on Wednesdays. Small bullring opposite.

Excellent little stoppover close to Spanish border.



Elvas Intermarche, N38.87399 W7.18450

Handy service point at side of supermarket, access is via fuel station at side of supermarket.

No overnighting but overnight parking possible in Elvas town or at nearby Terrugem.

Regards,

Pete


----------

